# Gwinn and Norway Field Offices Add License Sales Service



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
03 MAY 2005

CONTACT: Timothy A. Melko or Ann Wilson 906-228-6561

Gwinn and Norway Field Offices Add License Sales Service

To better serve the public, the Michigan Department of Natural Resources recently added license sales services to both the Gwinn and Norway field offices in the Upper Peninsula. Residents and visitors can now obtain all necessary hunting and fishing licenses, as well as related information at these locations.

"We are pleased to be able to add these two offices to our list of those that offer licenses and other services to the public," said Timothy A. Melko, Western Upper Peninsula administration area manager for the DNR.

Staff will be available in the Gwinn Field Office from 8 a.m. until 4:30 p.m. EST Monday through Friday. The Gwinn Field Office is located at 410 West M-35 in Gwinn. The Norway Field Office is open from 7 a.m. to 3:30 p.m. CST and it is located on US-2, just west of the downtown area of Norway.

Across the state, there are approximately 1,800 locations where licenses can be purchased, including several DNR facilities and numerous retail locations. For more information and a complete list of locations open to serve the public, log on to the DNR Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

to Pamida or Shopko


----------

